# Work Recording Internet Usage: how is this recorded.



## frasr (19 Nov 2007)

My work place has recently started sending out mails to some staff stating that they have used X hours internet over the previous month to try in an effort to try & prevent overuse.

Does anyone know in what way this is recorded?
& if there is a way around it?


----------



## ninsaga (19 Nov 2007)

Have you seen those fantastic adds on the web by Eircom featuring Vicky Hardassy & Noah Messing from the ASW (Anti-skiving at Work Unit)... you can get around it by getting broadband at home!


----------



## Technologist (20 Nov 2007)

frasr said:


> My work place has recently started sending out mails to some staff stating that they have used X hours internet over the previous month to try in an effort to try & prevent overuse.Does anyone know in what way this is recorded?& if there is a way around it?


Everyone at your place is probably accessing the net via a proxy server and firewall which bridges the gap between your internal network and the Internet . The URLS of the sites you visit are beeing logged there. 

There's no way around it & check the T&C's of your job as you could be disiplined for accessing inappropriate sites.

It's not entirely possible for them to say how long you've been online unless they've got a camera over your desk too, as you could be working in between page accesses.

You're probably entitled to inspect the logs they're keeping about you.


----------



## frasr (21 Nov 2007)

I've figured out since that's it's Web Marshall they use.

www.marshal.com


----------



## carpedeum (21 Nov 2007)

frasr said:


> I've figured out since that's it's Web Marshall they use.
> 
> www.marshal.com


 
Be careful to log out of your PC when leaving your desk for a reasonable length of time and, especially, before going home. You will be held responsible for all history under your login-id and password.


----------



## rmelly (21 Nov 2007)

Technologist said:


> You're probably entitled to inspect the logs they're keeping about you.


 
Out of curiosity, is this speculation or fact?


----------



## Technologist (21 Nov 2007)

Where I work, the logs are provided (online) to staff to see their own usage.

Under the Data Protection Act, you're entitled to see and information on a computer that relates to you.


----------



## rmelly (22 Nov 2007)

I'm aware of the Data Protection Act, but is this speculation on your part that it applies to everything, including logs, or is it known to be true. The use of the phrase 'probably entitled' is not exactly unambiguous...

don't take this query the wrong way - I am actually interested in seeing a definitive answer if one is available.


----------



## Capaill (22 Nov 2007)

Under the DPA you are entitled to view and correct personal information held on you by a company.  This also applies to employees having the right to look at for example their HR records.  Internet usage logs could contain personal identifiable information (e.g. your user id) so you would have the right to view that data.

C


----------



## RainyDay (24 Nov 2007)

frasr said:


> My work place has recently started sending out mails to some staff stating that they have used X hours internet over the previous month to try in an effort to try & prevent overuse.
> 
> Does anyone know in what way this is recorded?
> & if there is a way around it?



How are the calculating they hours? If you open a web-site, and then leave a browser window open while you are doing some email or spreadsheet work, does this contribute to your hours?


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (24 Nov 2007)

Yorky said:


> I have seen plenty of surveys showing how many productive days are lost annually through 'sick' leave but never through internet misuse during work time.



[broken link removed]

http://www.sfa.ie/Sectors/SFA/SFADoclib4.nsf/wvPRYCS/D23CD1E0989126C38025724C0044A7EC?OpenDocument


----------



## St. Bernard (21 Nov 2008)

Just had WebMarshall installed in work. Can only access certain sites. Can you get around this i miss my fantasy premier league on a monday morning.


----------



## Brianne (21 Nov 2008)

As a worker in the public sector, I don't have access to the internet at work. If I need to access it,it is in a designated area where one signs a time sheet for the usage. Also only certain phones have direct lines outside the local area,in our office my phone out of three lines is the only one like this, one has to use the switchboard for long distance calls and mobile calls and one is billed for personal calls. On my line, I can and have been queried as to whether or not calls were personal or business. Other than solitaire , all other games are taken off computers before we get them, and to be honest , I think that is fine as the older lemon in the office.
Just reassuring all those who think that we public servants are always on the internet!!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2008)

Brianne said:


> As a worker in the public sector, I don't have access to the internet at work. If I need to access it,it is in a designated area where one signs a time sheet for the usage. Also only certain phones have direct lines outside the local area,in our office my phone out of three lines is the only one like this, one has to use the switchboard for long distance calls and mobile calls and one is billed for personal calls. On my line, I can and have been queried as to whether or not calls were personal or business. Other than solitaire , all other games are taken off computers before we get them, and to be honest , I think that is fine as the older lemon in the office.
> Just reassuring all those who think that we public servants are always on the internet!!!



We can't even do it as part of our daily work! We were 'given' satellite broadband by NCTE on behalf of the DES ..... dial-up is faster!

Not much good when trying to use it in the classroom.


----------



## quarterfloun (30 Nov 2008)

This has gone off thread and the simple answer is no. If a business is providing you with internet access they would be daft not to manage it as those that abuse it spend hours a day on there - I know - I see it. The reason why most of you get away with it is because most SME don't know the amount of abuse that exists.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2008)

frasr said:


> & if there is a way around it?



Probably quite a few ways around it (2 spring to mind) but youd need admin rights to your machine plus Im sure itd be against company policy for you to go messing about with software thats controlled by group policies.


----------

